#ubuntu-cl 2012-08-27
<pedro_> wenas
<kamusin> buenas
<pedro_> wenas kamusin
<kamusin> parejito el día lunes
<kamusin> se toparon con el taco de la mañana me imagino
<fabio> wen dia
<fabio> pucha que se viene bonito gnome 3.6
<fabio> ayer compile a duras penas un par de apps y whoo nacio chocapic
<kamusin> oye fabio  y cuando gnome os?
<c3959> holaa!!
<fefa> bueenos dias
<arescobar> hola a todos los presentes
<fabio> kamusin, el dia del nispero!
<fabio> segun williams 2014 y varios
<pedro_> holas c3959  fabio arescobar fefa
<c3959> hola pedro_
<pedro_> ubuntu va a uasar el nautilus viejo :-/
<pedro_> nah que ver
<c3959> ?
<arescobar> asi parece
<kamusin> buu
<kamusin> yo tenia mis fe en ello
<c3959> como es eso de que usara nautilus viejo
<fabio> hola pedro_
<fabio> jhbuild
<fabio> no queda otra pa' ubuntu
<pedro_> igual ni uso nautilus haha
<pedro_> c3959: hay caracteristicas que se removieron en 3.6 y a algunos les irrito asi que se van a quedar con 3.4
<pedro_> ( nautilus)
<pedro_> yo de verdad creo que son cosas normales y criticas, pero, son muy llorones en ubuntu...
<pedro_> (la comunidad digo)
<pedro_> aca hay mas info http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/ubuntu-12-10-may-ship-with-older-but-more-featured-nautilus
<c3959> pedro_: amss no tenia idea, si son llorones lo de ubuntu
<c3959> hay que eliminarlos :-D
<pedro_> hahah
<fabio> en realidad nautilus es cada vez menos usado, todo se accede a través de las apps
<c3959> pedro_: por eso uno usa mejor windows... pa no complicarse la vida
<c3959> lol
<arescobar> jajaja
<arescobar> en la interfaz me gusto mas esta http://3.bp.blogspot.com/--W4OOlYCchY/UAbCixPa-FI/AAAAAAAAER0/a6tpwXNVsbw/s1600/Nautilus%2BUbuntu_3.png que esta otra http://www.iloveubuntu.net/pictures_me/new%2034%20nautilus%20q123%20new123.png
<c3959> arescobar: mas linda y practcia la segunda
<c3959> tiene un boton directo de verlo en grilla los directorios
<arescobar> se pero me gusto mas la primera por los colores
<c3959> arescobar: pero depues lo pintas a tu gusto
<c3959> vas a la libreria mas cercana, aplicas sus acuarelas, y sharaaan!
<arescobar> pero en cosas de gustos, al final parece que tendremos el mismo nautilus que usamos
<c3959> lo pones rosado con ponis :-D
<arescobar> c359 eso jajaja
<arescobar> y arco iris
<c3959> xd
<c3959> a pedro_ le gustan el amarillo con puntitos rosas
<c3959> magenta niña
<pedro_> c3959: si y con cariñositos
<pedro_> que a ti no?
<pedro_> como macho eso si pos
<c3959> ahahha
<pedro_> con cariñositos, pero machos
<pedro_> pa hombre
<c3959> con cariñositos po loco xd
<c3959> habia uno morado que me gustaba :$
<c3959> ahaha
<pedro_> seguro pq era bien machito pos won
<pedro_> "gruñonsito" ?
<pedro_> http://spc.fotolog.com/photo/44/34/56/x_p4ul1n1t4_x/1234370754314_f.jpg <-
<c3959> ahah si era bacan
<c3959> pedro_ ^
<pedro_> AHAHA
<pedro_> 'bacna'
<pedro_> ese weon odiaba ser un cariñosito
<pedro_> en cualquier momento salia chupandose una chela
<c3959> era el mas machito de la pandilla
<c3959> cuando chico habian varios en mi casa
<c3959> a mi hermana de le regalaban peluches de los cariñositos
<c3959> :-D
<pedro_> hahaha
<pedro_> yo les hacia cagar los cariñositos a mis primas :-)
<fefa> yo tuve solo un peluche de cariñositos
<fefa> uno moradito
<c3959> tambien habian unos peluche de un tal "oso teddy"
<c3959> oo el juguete enfermante, por donde lo tocabai sonaba el $%&%$%
<pedro_> ahahah verdad
<fefa> jaja mi prima tenia ese
<fefa> q le apretabasel pie y decia "patita"
<fefa> la guata "barriguita"
<fefa> jajaja
<sortega> hola a todos
<arvaro> hola
<pedro_> wenas sortega
<arescobar> probando Cliente IRC Smuxi
<pedro_> holas pagondel
<arescobar> ya jóvenes nos veremos mañana xau
#ubuntu-cl 2012-08-28
<GabrielGn20> hola holaaa
<GabrielGn20> alguien conectad@??
<kamusin> buenas
<fabio_> buen día a todos
<fefa> woojooooo
<fefa> buenos dias desde mi pc con ubuntuuuuu
<kamusin> wenas fefa
<c3959> hola!
<arescobar> hola c3959
<c3959> hola arescobar
<fefa> tengo q ver como hago lo del nick pq me pidio contraseña:p
<pedro_> tengo mas anvre que el chavo
<pagondel> wenas!
<arescobar> wena!!
<pedro_> wena wena
<pedro_> que sueño
<fefa>  siii y yo ya me comi una bosla de ambrositos entera
<fefa> y cocacola
<fefa> y sigo con sueño
<pedro_> sha
<pedro_> yo tengo una se'
<pedro_> maldito whooper me cago
<fefa> sueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeñooooooooooooooo
<pedro_> shoo
<pedro_> me vooy
#ubuntu-cl 2012-08-29
<pedro_> fabio: hola, estas? :-)
<pedro_> hola hola
<fefa> bueeenos dias
<fabio> hola pedro_, fefa, arvaro, danielgc, kamusin, tod@s
<fabio> como va?
<fabio> fefa, tu eres la mujer!, ¿tu trabajas con wordpress, cierto?, ¿de donde sacas themes de wordpress?
<fefa> yes
<fefa> busco en google y los modifico
<fefa> :p
<kamusin> wena fabio
<fefa> the best wordpress theme 2012
<fabio> fefa, son gratelis?
<fefa> yes
<fefa> tienes q poner gratis
<pedro_> hola señorita fefa
<pedro_> hola señor kamusin
<pedro_> hola plebeyo fabio (?)
<fabio> ¿?
<fabio> coff coff
<pedro_> fabio: te mande un msg
<pedro_> fabio: patron le envie un mensaje
<kamusin> holas pedro_
<pedro_> el fabio no me pesca
<pedro_> holas arescobar
<arescobar> hola pedro!!
<arescobar> hola todos los ubunteros
<fefa> hola pedro_ como va?
<fabio> pedro_, te tengo cortado
<c3959> holas!
<sortega> buenos dias a tod@s
<arescobar> hola!! c359 y sortega
<c3959> hola sortega arescobar
<neva> buenos dias
<pedro_> fefa: wendilon y tu?
<fefa> bieeen tb
<cerverus> hola arvaro, fefa, pedro_
<cerverus> les aviso que acabo de salir de la reunion con le jefe de carrera de la utem y nos da todo su apoyo para realizar la charla, la fecha tentativa fue el 29 de septiembre
<arvaro> segun el mail de sortega ese dia es el DSL
<arvaro> o no?
<sortega> en Curico por lo menos es ese dia
<sortega> en Stgo ni idea
<sortega> aunque supongo que sera el mismo dia tambien
<pedro_> si, es el DSL
<pedro_> habria que postergarla entonces, una semana por lo menos
<cerverus> pedro_, que fecha podria ser para la charla entonces? puesto que le 29 esta ocupada
<cerverus> podria ser el 22 de septiembre?
<sortega> cerverus, dudo que alguien pueda ese fecha
<sortega> para varias personas es semana completa libre
<sortega> :-P
<cerverus> aa ok, entonces el 6 de octubre?
<cerverus> pero por lo menos tenemos la utem de grecia para realizar la charla
<pedro_> cerverus: no tires nada para septiembre entre el 18 y algo mas
<pedro_> el 6 o el 13 podrian ser
<fefa> por eso se pidio q se vieran fechas tentativas en la lista de correo
<cerverus> ok, entonces confirmo para el 6 de octubre? se podria para esa fecha?
<pedro_> lo puedes tirar a la lista porfa para que discutamos ahi?
<pedro_> cerverus: no, no confirmes nada, todo se debe discutir en la lista
<pedro_> cerverus: cuando en la lista se diga en concenso OK ahi recien se confirma
<pedro_> antes NADA
<cerverus> no, por eso pregunto
<pedro_> cerverus: por ende, por favor envia un correo a la lista con las nuevas fechas para discutir :-)
<cerverus> son fechas tentativas, para que el jefe de carrera tenga una idea y tenga tiempo para pedir las salas y el implementario para ese dia
<pedro_> cerverus: gracias por estar organizando el tema :-)
<cerverus> lo que si les confirmo desde ya, y lo pondre en la lista tambien, que la utem confirmo su participacion con la sala
<pedro_> bacan
<sortega> los dejo
<sortega> nos vemos
<fabio> maldita sea no puedo configurar wordpress
<fefa> ??
<fefa> q te falla?
<fabio> fefa, http://pastebin.com/gk35ATZt
<fabio> cuando habro mi localhost
<kamusin> asi con la disfuncion xD
<fefa> fabio no cach{e:p
<pedro_> lol
<fabio> fefa, en donde lo tienes instalado, en un linux?
<fefa> en ete pc no tengo wp instalados pero t puedo ayudar yo creo
<fabio> pero lo instalas desde el software center o lo descargas de otro lado
<fefa> aa no  el wordpress lo descargo y lo pongo en mi local
<fefa> y ahi configuro los datos que pide y listop
<fefa> es como agregar una carpeta a tu local
<pedro_> pa mi que teni una disfuncion
<fefa> jajajaj
<arvaro> fabio baja wp de la web y luego instala
<arvaro> es re facil
<arvaro> sigues las instrucciones no mas
<danielgc> fabio ping, te envie un DM
<fabio> arvaro instalas por apache, o estoy haciendo tonteras
 * fabio se siente medio idiota
<pedro_> fabio: bajate el tarball no mas , luego editas la configuracion y listo
<pedro_> fabio: necesitas modificar apache solo si tai usando virtualhosts y cosas asi
<fabio> si lo tengo configurado con virtualhohst
#ubuntu-cl 2012-08-30
<junnix> hola
<junnix> alguien por ahi?
<pc-junnix_> Hola
<pc-junnix_> hola daniel
<pc-junnix_> alguien sabe cuando se hace una flisol en el sur de chile
<pc-junnix_> pto montt u osorno?
<pedro_> hola fabio  fefa
<fabio> hola pedro_
<fabio> como va este día?
<pedro_> fabio: mm bien y tu que tal?
<pedro_> viste el documento que te comparti?
<fabio> pedro_, si lo vi
<fabio> pedro_, acá con un millon de cosas por hacer y mucho sueño
 * fabio parece un simio esclavo
<pedro_> haha
<pedro_> somos 2, toi hasta las masas
<neva> hola  todos
<arescobar> hola a todos!!
<pedro_> holas arescobar
<arescobar> hola pedro!!
<arvaro> holanda
<fefa> holaas
<fefa> buenas
<fefa> como va?
<SergioMeneses> días! \o/
<arvaro> si si colombia
<arvaro> hola SergioMeneses
<arvaro> SergioMeneses te aviso que el 11 de septiembre ni te aparezcas por el canal a menos que colombia pierda contra Chile
<arvaro> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> arvaro, :S
<pedro_> hola SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> pedro_, como vamos?
<pedro_> SergioMeneses: estupendo y tu ?
<SergioMeneses> oe mi hermano anda en Chile esta semana ya q me acuerdo
<SergioMeneses> pedro_, pues no me quejo
<arvaro> SergioMeneses y en que anda tu hermano? vacaciones?
<SergioMeneses> arvaro, no... anda en un congreso
<SergioMeneses> algo de la carrera
<arvaro> ahp
<pedro_> colombiano una semana en chile?
<pedro_> vende cosas verdes?
<pedro_> :-PPPPPPPPPPp
<SergioMeneses> pedro_, lol
<pedro_> como para que nos haga un descuento (?)
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> no ni idea
<arvaro> lleve de lo wueno lleve de lo wueno (asi anda cantando??)
<SergioMeneses> arvaro, neh...
<fabio> pedro_, tu cachai como podis hablar con whatapps internacional, necesito hablar con Javier que esta en malasia
<fabio> o alguien cacha
<SergioMeneses> fabio, agregas su numero con el codigo internacional y listo
<arvaro> fabio eso mismo por ejemplo yo tengo los numeros asi +56911111111
<pedro_> fabio: con los numeritos como dice el arvaro
<arvaro> basta con el "+código"
<pedro_> y el SergioMeneses
<pedro_> eso
<kamusin> olas
<pedro_> holas kamusin
<kamusin> que tal pedro_ !
<pedro_> kamusin: bien y tu ?
<kamusin> viento viento
<kamusin> con anvrreee
<fefa> quiero un kfc o un burguer:p
<pedro_> fefa: apoyo
<pedro_> si... hace hambre yo, yo toi con sintomas de desmayo <
<pedro_> con disfuncion hambril (?)
<arvaro> pra grasa no mas fefa y pedro_  sean sanos como yo que gozo de buena salud
<fefa> tonces
<fefa> atakama para probar las otras ensaladas
<pedro_> igual ah...
<pedro_> o vegetales
<pedro_> igual iria a vegetales
<kamusin> disfuncion xD
<pedro_> o a la cede de atakama
<kamusin> atakama ubuntu's club
<fefa> jajajaja
<arvaro> atakama's entonces
<fefa> yo hace siglos no voy a vegetales
<fefa> yaa atakama
<arvaro> vegetales te queda muy a la chucha fefa
<fefa> si enr ealidad
<fefa> atakama mejor
<fefa> cede atakama
<fefa> hagan disfuncionpara quien quera ir
<fefa> jajaja
<fefa> XD
<pedro_> ya atakama
<pedro_> vai kamusin ?
<kamusin> pedro_, yap!
<pedro_> pulento
<pedro_> lo mas cercano a la 1 fuera
<pedro_> 13:10 ?
<kamusin> yo estoy al lado
<pedro_> arvaro: ^ ?
<kamusin> asi que no tengo atados :P
<pedro_> el que llega guarda puesto
<fefa> okis
<fefa> yo de aqui vuelo a la una
<arvaro> ok
<kamusin> cuantos son?
<kamusin> somoss
<pedro_> parece que de aca de la pega van algunos
<fefa> saliendop
<kamusin> uta se me pegaron
<kamusin> 2 compañeros
<junnix> hol,a
<junnix> hola
<kamusin> los veo alla
<junnix> gente alguien sabe de algun festivalk linux en el sur de chile
<junnix> pto montt u osorno
<junnix> my ya me perdi la flisol de este año en osornoe he perdido los del asño pasado
<fabio> arvaro, por ejemplo para argentina es +54 11 9999999
<fabio> y no tomo
<fabio> entonces no tengo idea de como
<arescobar> ñ
<arvaro> fabio prueba sin espacios
<arvaro> fabio pero ese 11 de que es?? cual es el codigo de celular de argentina? segun entiendo los numeros los tienes que poner de la misma forma que marcarias en akype
<kamusin> 054 11
<cerverus> hola arvaro, pedro:
<cerverus> me pueden ayudar un poco? que en la lista de correos solo me llegan los resumenes y por eso pierdo el hilo, ya he modificado casi todo y no se que mas hacer, de echo me sali y volvi a entrar y me pasa lo mismo, no se si me pueden ayudar porfa
<cerverus> se que es capa 8 pero para que no se pierda, perdon por mi ignorancia :P
<kamusin> tienes que cambiar la configuracion a daily
<kamusin> cerverus,  https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-cl
<cerverus> ya esta asi kamusin
<fabio> volvi
<fabio> arvaro, un numero de argentina
<kamusin> pedro_,  a que correo te mando los datos
<pedro_> kamusin: pvillavi@gmail.com
<arvaro> fabio celular supongo?
<pedro_> hola danielgc
<fabio> arvaro, si es movil
<arvaro> chuuu no cacho entonces
<c3959> hola!
<fefa> sueñoooooooooooooooo
<pedro_> hay que puro irse
<fefa> yo comos ea me voy a la hora
<fefa> nome importa loq diga el jefe
<fefa> :p
<fefa> me acaba de pedir q haga otra pega lo mas chistoso q es la pega q se supone q el se quedo haciendo hasta tarde ayer
<fefa> :p
<pedro_> hahahaa
<pedro_> re buen jefe
<fefa> oh yes
<pedro_> arvaro: hay que puro arrancar a las 1830
<kamusin> hay que puro irse
<pedro_> me puro me voy
<fefa> yap
<fefa> me retiro
<parmount> hola
#ubuntu-cl 2012-08-31
<kamusin> buenos dias
<fefa> buenos dias
<arvaro> wuena wuena
<arescobar> hola a todos
<arvaro> hola arescobar
<sortega> buenos dias arvaro, fefa, kamusin, pedro_
<fefa> hola seba
<sortega> como estas?
<kamusin> buenas gente
<arescobar> esta interesante la nueva versión de thunderbird 15 con chat incluido, se me actualizo hace poco
<pedro_> buenas buenas
<arescobar> hola pedro
<c3959> hola!!
<[|HuGO|]> buenas
#ubuntu-cl 2013-08-27
<rokowan> buenas..
#ubuntu-cl 2013-08-28
<hendelson> Hola buenas noches alguien sabe como hacer para detectar mi monitor?
<fast> hola
<rokowan> Hola Fast
<rokowan> ups, se fue
#ubuntu-cl 2013-08-29
<Ubuntu-rn> olá
<Ubuntu-rn> estou indo a Santiago do Chile gostaria de sabre sí Por La tem sándalo locales quem Venda produtos hacer ubuntu?
<daveZX10R> que tal
#ubuntu-cl 2013-09-01
<kamiloxnumetal> a
<kamiloxnumetal1> z
